# Couple of news stories...



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

A couple of headlines caught my eye ...

One is that Gadaafi said that his entry into Bengasi will be like Franco entering Madrid in the civil war...
The latest is that he has announced a cease fire after the UN resolution.
Ban Ki - moon is here in Madrid for talks with Zappie about using Rota or something like that

Meanwhile in Japan the scale of the nuclear threat has been raised to 5, the biggest ever after Chernobyl.
On the video that I posted on solar based power one expert says that if we used just 2% of the deserts suface we could produce enough energy for the world - and no radioactive waste!!

And finally a few days ago the story of the Israli porn star and the snake!!!
Snake Dies of Silicone Poisoning After Biting Israeli Model's Fake Breast
No comment!


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> A couple of headlines caught my eye ...
> 
> One is that Gadaafi said that his entry into Bengasi will be like Franco entering Madrid in the civil war...
> The latest is that he has announced a cease fire after the UN resolution.
> ...


Pesky on Libya I guess in the coming hours we will see action but for many civi's in Bengasi it may be too late. Interesting to see Denmark joining in and very welcome they are too. And Canada as always. I just hope the US can take a back seat and that the arab states can be seen taking an active role as far as their abilities allow. I expect France and the UK will take the lead. Let us hope it is quick and with a very limited lose of life.

But good news that the Japanese have restored some power although the chances of those pumps working now or not shorting out upon start up I think is a long shot. But I'm sure the power will help in other ways. However, and I don't want to make light of the terrible pain and suffering, but it is interesting to sea Korea and China appearing to be warming their relationships in times of trouble. Shame it takes a disaster but even so very welcome.

And your third story: I hope the snakes descendants fight for compensation through the courts. Cruelty to animals, even snakes, should be of concern to all 

Enjoy your day from a supporter of all things natural including busty substances


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> l
> 
> Enjoy your day from a supporter of all things natural including busty substances


Hahaha!
I'm getting a lot of laughs from internet this morning with comments on the forum and stuff that others have sent me. There is a brilliant thing about a girl going to inem to become autónomo, with English subtitles, but I'm such a computer numbskull that I've got ni p*** idea :noidea: of how to get it on here!! (Jameson todo (something) funcionarios if anyone wants to see if they can track it down)

Libia - too late I fear, although Gadaafi went for a ceasefire pretty quickly. But I reckon that once they get the buying and sell of the black stuff sorted then a little bit oppression here and there will be soon forgotten about 'cos after all what harm does a bit of dictatorshiping do between (oil) friends. And as you say - the Arab states need to get involved.

Japan - I don't know anything about China and Korea warming up. Will have to pay more attention to the news, but it would be great news.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha!
> I'm getting a lot of laughs from internet this morning with comments on the forum and stuff that others have sent me. There is a brilliant thing about a girl going to inem to become autónomo, with English subtitles, but I'm such a computer numbskull that I've got ni p*** idea :noidea: of how to get it on here!! (Jameson todo (something) funcionarios if anyone wants to see if they can track it down)
> 
> .


pm me the site & I'll see if I can do it


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> pm me the site & I'll see if I can do it


It's not a site. It's a video attachment


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not a site. It's a video attachment


ahh

if you save it to your computer you should be able to post it just like a youtube one I think


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Libia - too late I fear, although Gadaafi went for a ceasefire pretty quickly. But I reckon that once they get the buying and sell of the black stuff sorted then a little bit oppression here and there will be soon forgotten about 'cos after all what harm does a bit of dictatorshiping do between (oil) friends. And as you say - the Arab states need to get involved..


Too little, too late. And there hasn't been a ceasefire (these were just words, no action).
I don't see a quick solution for the problem and UK and France involvement, as well as the rest of the international community may not be as welcome in Liybia as some of us would like to think. (Aljazeera is already being critical of the recent events).
The dictator has been killing his own people for many many years, but back then he was a oil friend as PW points. IT seems that the situation has changed now. 

I reckon this is going to take some time.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great news that the U.N. has voted to take action to protect Libyan civilians from a murderous dictator. The U.S., U.K. and France are meeting at lunchtime today and could initiate military action within a few hours, according to BBC Radio 4 News.
Meanwhile, the beleagured civilians of Bahrein, Saudi Arabia and Yemen can go hang......


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Pesky , this one ? it hasn't got english sub-titles though. How to beat a spanish 'funcionario ' .






OOh, yes it has ! 
You just cut & paste the http:// www etc; onto here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Pesky , this one ? it hasn't got english sub-titles though. How to beat a spanish 'funcionario ' .
> 
> YouTube - 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez
> 
> ...


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Pesky , this one ? it hasn't got english sub-titles though. How to beat a spanish 'funcionario ' .
> 
> YouTube - 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez
> 
> ...


That's the one Gus!!

I hope you enjoyed it. It certainly rang true for me, although, as I've said on other threads, the service does seem to have improved over the years. Also I have never seen a funcionario drink coffee or eat at his desk. They usually just tell you with no qualms whatsoever that sos and so is not available because they are at breakfast!!

PS Even though I'm a numbskull I can copy and paste so I'm going to put it on the autónomos thread.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Too little, too late. And there hasn't been a ceasefire (these were just words, no action).
> I don't see a quick solution for the problem and UK and France involvement, as well as the rest of the international community may not be as welcome in Liybia as some of us would like to think. (Aljazeera is already being critical of the recent events).
> The dictator has been killing his own people for many many years, but back then he was a oil friend as PW points. IT seems that the situation has changed now.
> 
> I reckon this is going to take some time.


Sonrisa, I see there is a referendum in Egypt about constitutional reform but the leaders of the uprising are voting against it because it doesn´t go far enough. The two main parties are trying to push it through quickly so there can be an election before lots of new parties get themselves organised, Do you have any views on that?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Alcalina, I hope for the future of egyptian people that they vote NO , but I am afroid that most have been brainwashed and will vote Yes to the Referendum. There are many flaws in the referendum but the main one is that the new president (which must be a man, not a woman) must be a son of both egyptian parents and married to an egyptian woman.

This rules El Baradei, leader of one of the main opposition parties (six of october movement) and leader of the revolution, out. And opens way for the Muslim Brotherhood. 

But if that's what egyptians want...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry its the april six movement. Not October. Now where's my coffee


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

gus-lopez said:


> Pesky , this one ? it hasn't got english sub-titles though. How to beat a spanish 'funcionario ' .
> 
> YouTube - 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez
> 
> ...


That is me in the Oficina de Extranjeros. Can't trip me up anymore, buddy! I even shocked my Spanish OH last year with my efficiency. 

That's the best video I've seen in a long time. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

:clap2::clap2:

So true !!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> Hi Alcalina, I hope for the future of egyptian people that they vote NO , but I am afroid that most have been brainwashed and will vote Yes to the Referendum. There are many flaws in the referendum but the main one is that the new president (which must be a man, not a woman) must be a son of both egyptian parents and married to an egyptian woman.
> 
> This rules El Baradei, leader of one of the main opposition parties (six of october movement) and leader of the revolution, out. And opens way for the Muslim Brotherhood.
> 
> But if that's what egyptians want...


Thanks. I´ve just read this excellent article which summarises the pros and cons.
Deep divisions over Egypt's referendum - Anger in Egypt - Al Jazeera English
I really hope they vote no and hold out for a more democratic constitution. It would be ironic if the democratic process prevented this from happening.


----------



## casa99 (Oct 19, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Pesky , this one ? it hasn't got english sub-titles though. How to beat a spanish 'funcionario ' .
> 
> YouTube - 036, de Juan Fernando Andrés Parrilla y Esteban Roel García Vázquez
> 
> ...


Well done Gus that was fabuloso!!:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Thanks. I´ve just read this excellent article which summarises the pros and cons.
> Deep divisions over Egypt's referendum - Anger in Egypt - Al Jazeera English
> I really hope they vote no and hold out for a more democratic constitution. It would be ironic if the democratic process prevented this from happening.


Absolutely. 

That's a good article. To be honest I find it hard to keep up with the politics of Egypt,. 

Votes are still being counted. It is becoming apparent that the mayority have voted YES. 

Have you read this thread on the Egypt boards? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/eg...-living-egypt/73600-have-you-voted-today.html

Dead Guy always give us insightful views.


----------

